# Climbers wanted



## ceres (May 11, 2005)

*Climbers wanted, top pay, national and Puerto Rico operations*

Experienced, safe tree climbers needed immediately. Very high hourly pay plus overtime. Great opportunity with fast growing national company. Urban removal experts w/ rope, saddle, crane. Travel required. EOE. Ceres Environmental Services, Inc. 1-800-218-4424 ext. 101 (Steve) or fax to 866-228-5636 or email to [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (May 14, 2005)

I've talked to these people and here are some of the particulars.

23-30/hr + ot and a shared hotel rroom

ALB mitigation in NJ, basicly urban logging clearcut.

they have around 1400 trees (or did I dro a zero?) with an anverage dbh of 14.5

The job starts in within the next 2 weeks and they hope to be done in 2 months.

Everything 1in dia will be removed from the ALB containment zones


----------

